# Some art of a French graphist : WebArt Entropy



## Daemon (May 8, 2009)

You can find all about me here :

WebArtEntropy on deviantART

and here :

WebArt Entropy on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

But a quick summary :

Hi everyone, decision we offer at very small prices to you for creations of logos, cases, posters, flyers or layouts!
Web Art Entropy, it's the association of a Drawer and a Graphist!
You can see that have it make by looking at our gallery.


And this some works :



















Enjoy it, and ask me if u need


----------



## Ror3h (May 8, 2009)

I really like the first pic


----------



## Daemon (May 9, 2009)

Thx ^^


----------

